# Like it, love it, hate it, never tried it--Products



## lovesboxers (Mar 25, 2007)

Way to play is same as all the others  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ajax.....


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 25, 2007)

like it...

Bleach?


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 26, 2007)

love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (gets everything clean)

Soft Scrub


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 26, 2007)

never heard of it

anti bacterial wipes?


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 27, 2007)

like them,

Downey fabric softener in Lavendar Vanilla


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 31, 2007)

never tried it..

409?


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 1, 2007)

Like It

Purelle Hand Sanitizer


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 1, 2007)

love it

windex?


----------



## Shelley (Apr 1, 2007)

love it

Liquid Tide (laundry detergent)


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 2, 2007)

Hate it (gave me a rash)

Dreft


----------



## cinnamingirl (Apr 18, 2007)

never tried it

clorox 2


----------



## FeverDream (Apr 19, 2007)

never tried it

mr. clean magic eraser?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 19, 2007)

like it:

Comet


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 20, 2007)

Love it! LOL

Mean Green


----------



## lovesboxers (Apr 20, 2007)

never tried it

Simple Green


----------



## Princess6828 (Apr 20, 2007)

Never heard of it.

Lysol Basin, Tub, and Tile Cleaner


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 20, 2007)

never tried it...

bleach luandry detergent?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 20, 2007)

Like it:

Grease Lighting


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 29, 2007)

Never Tried It

Oxy Clean


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 29, 2007)

never tried it!

Tide?


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 29, 2007)

Hate It (gives me a rash)

Snuggle


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 29, 2007)

never tried it.

vaseline?


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 29, 2007)

Love It

Mr. Clean Magic Eraser


----------



## Shelley (May 11, 2007)

Never tried it

Lysol Disinfectant Spray


----------



## yourleoqueen (May 22, 2007)

Love It

Lysol Disinfecting Wipes


----------



## Shelley (May 22, 2007)

Love it.

Febreeze


----------



## yourleoqueen (May 22, 2007)

Love it!

Glade Plug-Ins


----------



## Shelley (May 23, 2007)

Love it

Lysol Toilet Bowl Cleaner


----------



## Miss_Bishop (May 29, 2007)

Love it

Lysol 3-in-1 cleaner


----------



## Shelley (May 29, 2007)

Love it.

Tide Laundry Soap


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 2, 2007)

Love it.

Listerine mouth wash?


----------



## Shelley (Jun 5, 2007)

Hate it.

Colgate Total Toothpaste


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 5, 2007)

Don't like it.

Bikini Zone Shaving Gel


----------



## Shelley (Jun 6, 2007)

Never tried it.

Dove (Bar Soap)


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 6, 2007)

Never tried it.

Aveeno Shave Gel


----------



## Shelley (Jun 6, 2007)

Never tried it

Chapstick


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 7, 2007)

Like it.

Lancome eye makeup remover.


----------



## Shelley (Jun 7, 2007)

Never tried it

Crest Whitestrips


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 8, 2007)

LOVE IT!

Matrix Shampoo &amp; Conditioner


----------



## Shelley (Jun 9, 2007)

Never tried it.

Redken Guts (hair volumizing product)


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 11, 2007)

Never tried it.

Chi 44 Iron Guard


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 14, 2007)

never tried it!

remington wet-2-straight


----------



## Shelley (Jun 15, 2007)

Never tried it.

Dove Body Wash


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 6, 2007)

Never Tried it

Queen Helen Mint Julep Mask


----------



## Shelley (Jul 6, 2007)

Never tried it.

Colgate Total toothpaste


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jul 8, 2007)

Never tried it

Crest Whitestrips


----------



## Shelley (Jul 8, 2007)

Never tried it.

Redken Mousse


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 9, 2007)

Never tried it

Epil Stop and Spray Hair Remover


----------



## Shelley (Jul 10, 2007)

Never tried it.

OPI nail polish


----------



## beautydiva (Jul 11, 2007)

never tried it

jhon frieda frizz ease serum


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 15, 2007)

Never tried it.

Head and Shoulders shampoo


----------



## beautydiva (Jul 15, 2007)

quite good

palmolive hand wash


----------



## Shelley (Jul 18, 2007)

Like it.

Dove Hairspray


----------



## jessiej78 (Jul 21, 2007)

Never tried it

Herbal Essences Shampoo/conditioner


----------



## Shelley (Jul 23, 2007)

Never tried it.

Goody hair brushes


----------



## Caz (Jul 31, 2007)

never tried it

clarins beauty flash


----------



## Shelley (Aug 7, 2007)

Never tried it.

Cascade (dishwasher soap)


----------



## YANii (Aug 8, 2007)

never tried it

Herbal Essences Conditioner


----------



## Shelley (Aug 9, 2007)

Never tried it.

Coppertone sunscreen


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 24, 2007)

hate it!

Suave shampoo/conditioner


----------



## Shelley (Aug 27, 2007)

Never tried it.

Ivory Soap (bar soap)


----------



## Ashleyy (Aug 28, 2007)

never tried it.

clean and clear morning glow lotion.


----------



## beautydiva (Sep 1, 2007)

never tried it

botanics tinted moistirizer


----------



## Shelley (Sep 2, 2007)

Never tried it.

Crest Toothpaste.


----------



## beautydiva (Sep 2, 2007)

like it

dove body wash


----------



## jessiej78 (Sep 4, 2007)

like it

Cover Girl Lash Exact mascara


----------



## Shelley (Sep 9, 2007)

Like it.

Lancome Juicy Tubes (lipgloss)


----------



## beautydiva (Sep 9, 2007)

ok

ysl false lash mascara


----------



## gracie-xx (Sep 26, 2007)

never tried it

john frieda shampoo


----------



## jessiej78 (Sep 29, 2007)

Hated it.

Suave Volumizing shampoo/conditioner


----------



## Spoofy (Sep 30, 2007)

Never tried it

Revlon 24hour repair creme


----------



## jessiej78 (Oct 20, 2007)

never tried it

RoC skincare


----------



## marshall1704 (Oct 21, 2007)

love it.

Tide to go pen


----------



## jessiej78 (Oct 31, 2007)

Love it!

Bodycology body wash


----------



## newyorlatin (Nov 6, 2007)

Never tried it.

Dr. Bronners peppermint castile soap


----------



## beautydiva (Nov 6, 2007)

never tried it

jemma kid eyeshades


----------



## Shelley (Dec 13, 2007)

Never tried it

Avon bubble bath


----------



## Lilly Rose (Dec 13, 2007)

Never tried it

Chanel #5 Soap (bar soap)


----------



## Shelley (Dec 17, 2007)

Never tried it.

Coppertone Sunscreen


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 20, 2007)

Like it

Dove GreenTea Shower Gel


----------



## Shelley (Jan 20, 2008)

Never tried it

Method hand soap


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 20, 2008)

Never tried it.

Aveda shampoo


----------



## ssf (Jan 21, 2008)

Never tried it.

Devacurl One Condition?


----------



## Shelley (Jan 22, 2008)

Never tried it.

Colgate Total toothpaste.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jan 28, 2008)

Hate it

Tom's of Maine toothpaste


----------



## yourleoqueen (Feb 17, 2008)

Never tried it

Motions Moisture Plus Conditioner


----------



## aney (Feb 17, 2008)

Never tried it

L'oreal Elseve shampoo


----------



## Shelley (Feb 18, 2008)

Never tried it.

Redken shampoo


----------



## love2482 (Feb 22, 2008)

Never tried it.

L'Oreal True Match Concealor?


----------



## beautydiva (Apr 12, 2009)

never tried i t

mac primer


----------



## Dawn (May 12, 2009)

Tried it and liked it.

Covergirl mineral makeup foundation


----------



## bluekitty88 (Apr 19, 2010)

Never tried it.

Maybelline cover stick


----------



## akira53 (Apr 24, 2010)

Never tried it

MAC fluidline


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 24, 2010)

Never tried it

Kiss My Face tinted moisturizer


----------



## LivingTheDream (Dec 15, 2010)

never tried it

max factor pan stik


----------



## Shelley (Dec 15, 2010)

Never tried it.

CoverGirl Lash Blast Fusion Mascara


----------



## jess!:) (Dec 16, 2010)

I haven't tried it, but i I have Covergirl Lash Blast waterproof, and i love that.






Australis bronzing powder?


----------

